# Summer Swap



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

We haven't had a group trade in a while and so let's have one, if you'd like to join simply say "I'm in" and add the next number and your name to the list.

On July 6 I will randomly pair up trading partners and you can contact that person to agree on a trade. You'll need at least 100 posts to join in, other than that there really are no rules other than sharing your trade with everyone. 

#1 DSIL


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

I'm in

#1 DSIL
#2 Tobor8Man


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Heck yeah I’m in!
#3- ibojoe


----------



## kasperthelost (Oct 28, 2020)

"Im In" #4 DEFINITELY if I can be that is .... oh the excitement....

Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

I'm in

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

I'm always in! #6


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I am in, lucky #7


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I'm in! 

#8


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

I'm in!

#9


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Im in.
#10


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

kasperthelost said:


> "Im In" #4 DEFINITELY if I can be that is .... oh the excitement....
> 
> Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk


kasper, you have to have 100 posts to get in, keep posting my man!!!


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

devils son in law said:


> kasper, you have to have 100 posts to get in, keep posting my man!!!


LoL, I remember doing that myself not long ago. One good pass through the "What are you shooting Today" and tell everyone what a great job they're doing. You'll be golden in a few minutes!


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm in!
#11

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Go Kasper go - this thread is an incentive to get to 100 posts!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

C'mon Kasper!!!!!!


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

I'm in! #12

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

too many irons in the fire right now,just gonna watch,sounds like fun tho


----------



## Catapults and Carving (Jan 6, 2020)

Love these build and swaps! I'm in #13 cheers DSIL


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

😘 #14 ok I am in 😜


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Sadly, I’m gonna have to sit this one out fellas…..the “ Treasurer” said I need to back off on the trades for a while as I’m spending too much on shipping. …..so I’m gonna wait at least a week, LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Okay I’m okay in——#15. Last year was my first and traded with DSIL Nobody was injured in the process. However last night my 15 year old daughter informed me that because I am a 57 year old straight white male born in America with a wife and 3 children that I am irrelevant, obsolete, and cancelled because fundamentally I am ‘what’s wrong’ with this country. However she does now have a clear understanding that computers do not float. 🧐


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Sadly, I’m gonna have to sit this one out fellas…..the “ Treasurer” said I need to back off on the trades for a while as I’m spending too much on shipping. …..so I’m gonna wait at least a week, LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey, who wears the panties in your house??


----------



## sbevans311 (Apr 9, 2019)

Please include me as well.
Thanks


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Sadly, I’m gonna have to sit this one out fellas…..the “ Treasurer” said I need to back off on the trades for a while as I’m spending too much on shipping. …..so I’m gonna wait at least a week, LOL
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What? So who do I get to trade with this time!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

devils son in law said:


> Hey, who wears the panties in your house??


I do of course….silk ones in HOT PINK 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Palmettoflyer said:


> What? So who do I get to trade with this time!


I guess you’ll have to trade with ol Jake I reckon Monroe….I got to save my pennies for some more silk drawers, lol  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Okay I’m okay in——#15. Last year was my first and traded with DSIL Nobody was injured in the process. However last night my 15 year old daughter informed me that because I am a 57 year old straight white male born in America with a wife and 3 children that I am irrelevant, obsolete, and cancelled because fundamentally I am ‘what’s wrong’ with this country. However she does now have a clear understanding that computers do not float. 🧐


Next time she asks you for money? Refer her to the above along with her bill for food, rent, phone...et al


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> I guess you’ll have to trade with ol Jake I reckon Monroe….I got to save my pennies for some more silk drawers, lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hahahaha


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

sbevans311 said:


> Please include me as well.
> Thanks


If you can make 45 more posts by the deadline, I certainly will.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That’s too bad Darrel. I told Jake I’d give him 20$ for your name. lol 😂


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

I'm in too 
No 16


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

devils son in law said:


> If you can make 45 more posts by the deadline, I certainly will.


Lol get posting brother


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

45 posts is a piece of cake, GOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> That’s too bad Darrel. I told Jake I’d give him 20$ for your name. lol 😂


Yeah! That check bounced .... by the way, you're trading with Shockley, my man!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

That made me laugh so hard I peed my pants.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Regrettably I'm also out. I have so much to do that I can't even start. I'll just hide in the bushes and watch this one.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> That’s too bad Darrel. I told Jake I’d give him 20$ for your name. lol


Quite the compliment my friend, I truly appreciate that Joe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Here's where we stand right now, I'll draw name for trading partners tomorrow. Is anyone up for a double swap in case we end up with an odd number? If not, I'll do it. 

sbevans311 didn't include a number so I put bingo at #17

#1 DSIL
#2 Tobor8Man
#3 ibojoe
#4 kasperthelost ** (100 posts)
#5 Stankard757
#6 Palmettoflyer
#7 raventree78
#8 SLINGDUDE
#9 StringSlap
#10 Tree Man
#11 Hoss
#12 AppalachainFlipShooter
#13 Catapults and Carving
#14 Port boy
#15 Mojave Mo
#16 sbevans311 ** (100 posts)
#17 bingo


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

This is promising to be an amazing swap!


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

I'm up for a double DSIL, just let me know who

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

I can also be in for a last minute trade.

Sent from my SM-A015AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

looks good Jake 👍🏻 Pair me up with any new guy that doesn’t have a couple boxes of frames already . I can help a noob out pretty sure 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Thanks for organizing the DSIL - some very good builders on the list.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

AppalachianFlipShooter said:


> I'm up for a double DSIL, just let me know who
> 
> Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


You've got it, my man. Thanks!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

So here we are...

ibojoe & stankard757
StringSlap & Port boy
Catapults and Carving & Slingdude
Tobor8Man & raventree78
MojaveMo & bingo
AppalachainFlipShooter & Tree Man
AppalachainFlipShooter & Palmettoflyer
DSIL & Hoss

Get in touch with your trading partner, work out a deal and be sure to post pictures. Thanks for participating!!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

#4 and #16 were our members that didn't reach 100 posts, that being said, please feel free to do a trade between you two and share it with us. kasperthelost & sbevans311

AppalachainFlipShooter is included twice since we had an odd number. Thanks for stepping up AFS and everyone that got in on the swap.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

This is gonna be great!


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

WOop let the fun times roll

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

Happy to do the double, don't want anyone left out! I can't wait! 

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Ok checked not on the list.


Sent from my SM-A015AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

this is gonna be Awsome


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Ohh this is going to be a blast


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Looking forward to all of the work!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I'd like to apologize to SlingshotBill. I had seen his post about being in for a last minute trade right after I asked about someone willing to do an extra trade due to an odd number. But I didn't realize he hadn't signed up yet and AppalachainFlipShooter said he'd be willing to do 2 trades.

That was a mistake and I would have gladly included him. I'm sorry Bill !


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

devils son in law said:


> I'd like to apologize to SlingshotBill. I had seen his post about being in for a last minute trade right after I asked about someone willing to do an extra trade due to an odd number. But I didn't realize he hadn't signed up yet and AppalachainFlipShooter said he'd be willing to do 2 trades.
> 
> That was a mistake and I would have gladly included him. I'm sorry Bill !


Hey SlingshotBill I you're still interested I'll swap with ya. 

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Hey Jake I’m a trader if you need anything.


----------

